# Outcast Bait and Tackle Sale?



## WhiskeyKuhn (Jan 21, 2008)

Ive heard rumors of it not taking place this year? Is this true?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Just a rumor. It WILL take place...


----------



## turkeykiller (Jan 8, 2008)

it will take place 

and there will be a bunch a crawfish!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

Thats not even funny.:nonono


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

It's on the sign outside of OUTCAST for those that don't get a chance to drive by there often.

FEB 28th - March 3rd..... I think those are the dates.


----------



## SharkSlayer (Oct 3, 2007)

Dude that sucks. I leave for three months starting on Feb 18th.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

i sure hope it does


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

I assure you it will take place and it will be bigger and better than ever. Come hungry because the food will be great.


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

Ive been saving my money for this day


----------

